# WV Kitties Need Homes!



## ravensclawmastiffs (Sep 13, 2004)

Two very sweet cats are in need of homes. I took in a very pregnant long haired calico several months back because the shelters in my area are so over crowded. She had 6 kittens and I have been able to place them all in very loving homes except for one boy and the mommy.

Foofus, the mom, (as my 2 yr. old daughter calls her) is a beautiful long haired calico with emerald green eyes. Very sweet, loves being outside, very loving and good with my daughter (runs to her whenever she cries). She follows us up and down the street when we walk my dog, and stays in the yard when we are outside doing yard work. Not scared of dogs, but will try to boss them around if they get too close. Really exceptional cat!!

Frankie Blue Eyes is a 10 wk old, long haired crean and white male. Has white nose, chin, belly and feet. Beautiful cream/strawberry color. He's a little red head. Very playful, sweet, likes to be near you. Loves kids and dogs. Has only been outside once for a few minutes. Doesn't like to be alone at night will cry if he cann't find anyone in the dark. Adorable!!

Would love to keep them both but momma is too aggressive with my dog and Mastiff is too big to be around the kitten. My dog tries to carry him in her mouth, afraid he will get killed accidentally. Anyone in the Martinsburg WV/ Winchester Va area who is intereted please let me know!!!!!


----------

